# Help on Logging



## alexanderbuzz (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody wants to go into partnership and this is my proposal. I have 35 acres in Rye Texas and I need help harvesting the lumber. I have Red Oak, White Oak, Hickory/Pecan, Yellow Pine, Sweetgum, Magnolia, Holly and other large trees don’t know what they are. 
I need someone that can help me cut the tree down move them to the sawmill and slab and in return we will split the lumber we harvest between each other. The firewood and barbeque wood we get from the wood pieces my brother gets.
We can split the expenses like sawmill blades, chainsaw blades, gas , oil ,etc…
We can stay at brothers and all we have to do is bring our own food and of course clothing.
I work offshore two weeks on and two weeks off and go up and harvest lumber on my two weeks off, however if you would like to harvest lumber without me there I have no problem with it and the proposal is the same rather I’m there are not to split the lumber between us, my brother will be there to help as much as he can, so let me know what you think. 
We will be harvesting the lumber in Rye Texas and I will post some pics of the sawmill and trees as soon as I figure out how to post them on this sight.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds like a fair deal, I have worked for tree cutters like this before, it worked out well. I was paid a wage for the tree work and I milled the lumber and we split the wood. we both got quite a bit of lumber out of the arrangement. Sometimes he would say I want this log for? and I would mill it, then he would give me 2 or 3 of another species for the trade. I have always said......will work for wood
If their is someone near you this could be a great opportunity to acquire lumber and learn some things too. And have a bit of fun to boot. If I was near you I would jump on it.


----------



## alexanderbuzz (Feb 9, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Sounds like a fair deal, I have worked for tree cutters like this before, it worked out well. I was paid a wage for the tree work and I milled the lumber and we split the wood. we both got quite a bit of lumber out of the arrangement. Sometimes he would say I want this log for? and I would mill it, then he would give me 2 or 3 of another species for the trade. I have always said......will work for wood
> If their is someone near you this could be a great opportunity to acquire lumber and learn some things too. And have a bit of fun to boot. If I was near you I would jump on it.



Thanks I think its a great deal too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The trees are about 100 feet tall and stiaght as an arrow no limbs until it reaches 80 feet number one stuff anyway I hope I get a bit are two


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2013)

If I didn't have free trees already I would drag my mill down there and spend a couple weeks doing that. I never heard of Rye but since you're an offshore worker I assume it's near Houston or Galveston etc.? Good luck I bet you'll get someone to take you up on that.


----------



## alexanderbuzz (Feb 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> If I didn't have free trees already I would drag my mill down there and spend a couple weeks doing that. I never heard of Rye but since you're an offshore worker I assume it's near Houston or Galveston etc.? Good luck I bet you'll get someone to take you up on that.



Its between Liberty Texas and Lake Livingston the zip code is 77369 Rye Texas
open up the attachment This is my shop 100 feet long and 30 feet wide when I get in I will post pics on the tools and the lumber we have in it also then kiln I build got the plans from Kevin


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 10, 2013)

Rye, Texas - killed many a cat squirrels from around Rye!!


----------



## alexanderbuzz (Feb 10, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Rye, Texas - killed many a cat squirrels from around Rye!!



Come on up and kill some trees with me


----------



## alexanderbuzz (Feb 10, 2013)

alexanderbuzz said:


> Wildthings said:
> 
> 
> > Rye, Texas - killed many a cat squirrels from around Rye!!
> ...



Go this sight and see my downloads of the trees
http://www.youtube.com/user/alexanderbuzzsaw


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2013)

alexanderbuzz said:


> ...I build got the plans from Kevin



It wasn't me you got the plans from. You probably got them from Daren right?


----------



## alexanderbuzz (Feb 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> alexanderbuzz said:
> 
> 
> > ...I build got the plans from Kevin
> ...



sorry it was Daren my bad!!!!!!!


----------



## alexanderbuzz (Feb 10, 2013)

alexanderbuzz said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > alexanderbuzz said:
> ...



This is what I posted and have no response yet!!!!!

THIS COULD BE A NEW START FOR YOU
CHECK OUT THE PROPOSALS AND 
PICK THE ONE OR ONES YOU’RE INTERESTED IN!

Anybody wants to go into partnership and this is my proposal. I have 35 acres in Rye Texas and I need help harvesting the lumber. I have Red Oak, White Oak, Hickory/Pecan, Yellow Pine, Sweetgum, Magnolia, Holly and other large trees don’t know what they are. 
I need someone that can help me cut the tree down move them to the sawmill and slab and in return we will split the lumber we harvest between each other. The firewood and barbeque wood we get from the wood pieces we sell and split it too.
We can split the expenses like sawmill blades, chainsaw blades, gas , oil ,etc…
We can stay at brothers and all we have to do is bring our own food and of course clothing.
I work offshore two weeks on and two weeks off and go up and harvest lumber on my two weeks off, however if you would like to harvest lumber without me there I have no problem with it and the proposal is the same rather I’m there are not to split the lumber between us, my brother will be there to help as much as he can, so let me know what you think. 
We will be harvesting the lumber in Rye Texas 
I also sell firewood and barbeque wood I harvest the wood at Rye Texas and also Edna Texas at Edna we harvest Live oak at Rye we harvest Post Oak . White oak, Hickory and the Mesquite we get it from Sinton and were ever we can find it at a good cost.
Ok next proposal I run SIX MILE PIC N PAC PRODUCE I plant and sell produce at the farm and also in town. I need some help in doing this we can split the profits and the expenses I plant 2 acres. 
I will be planting in March 
Ok next proposal I run David’s Woodworking and Lumber I build furniture inside and outside and also getting into building Log Furniture and I need help in building and selling furniture and lumber and I will split the money and expenses with you.
It’s all hard work but I think we can make a good living doing it all.
Now we will not get paid for anything until we sell so at first no salary. 
I have all we need to plant and also harvest wood and build furniture. 
Let me know if you’re interested and Email me at [email protected] and I will call you 
To start us off I have all we need to get the operation up and running. 
Believe this or not I have not received one inquiry on any of this, if I had this opportunity when I was younger I would jump on this, would you?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 10, 2013)

Hell - If I lived in Texas I would take you up on it now - and I ain't young


----------



## alexanderbuzz (Feb 10, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Hell - If I lived in Texas I would take you up on it now - and I ain't young



Thanks and I would be more then happy to have you onboard.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Hell - If I lived in Texas I would take you up on it now - and I ain't young


Me too! I aint young either but I know how to work smarter and not harder.  One thing I got is passion and experience, pretty fair small engine mechanic as well. Splittin the furniture profits I would probably pass on, as well as the farming part. But the logging and milling.......I do it every chance I get. Finding a youngster with a work effort is rare now a days, they are out there but hard to find. Splittin firewood I always just hired a kid with enough smarts to listen and learn and not get hurt runnin a log splitter. As a thought I have worked with a fair amount of Mexican people, they have a good work ethic and are not afraid to work hard, especially when they know the harder they work the more money they will make. This is not meant to be a racial observation but a compliment.


----------



## alexanderbuzz (Feb 11, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Hell - If I lived in Texas I would take you up on it now - and I ain't young
> ...



I'm looking into that now I'm thinking to start 10 dollars an hour.


----------



## alexanderbuzz (Feb 11, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> You may even try soom of the shelters. You may find a smart hard worker that is just down on his luck. This economy has put more then just a few smart hard workers on the street by no fault of thier own. It incredibly difficult for even the ones that don't belong "on the streets" to get back on thier feet.
> 
> Or the local college. Smart, hungry hard working kids with drive still exist.
> 
> ...



Thanks never thought of that also thinking 10 dollars an hour to start maybe then I'll get a bit are two


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 15, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Hell - If I lived in Texas I would take you up on it now - and I ain't young



:whs:


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 16, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Or the local college. Smart, hungry hard working kids with drive still exist.



Yes, college. And since girls have a harder time getting a good job you should only hire COLLEGE GIRLS! Smart, hungry, and good looking. Gary


----------



## alexanderbuzz (Feb 17, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > Or the local college. Smart, hungry hard working kids with drive still exist.
> ...



Thats sounds ok but I would cut off a hand just looking at them.


----------



## jay (Feb 17, 2013)

Man I am in Dallas, if i was older than 16 i would love to come up over the summer and help out. i doubt my parents would let me though. maybe they can make a vacation out of it. do you have an extra room or two? lol


----------

